# Flea & Tick Control



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone ever use Bio-Spot for flea and tick control. How did it work compared to the other brands out there??? Thanks


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have used it when ever I have gone to "flea and tick" country. Dogs have never gotten a flea or tick!

Andy


----------



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

Great Stuff...$10 for 3 months. I have used Bio spot for 5 years on my three dogs and I have never seen a flea or tic on them. I also use the Bio spot Shampoo. My vet had nothing bad to say about bio spot...He did say its old technology... but it still works.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

My all time favorite is Advantage. (Buy it online it's cheeper.) To me it's the SAFEST for your dog. I believe they have a flea and tick medication now, but if not then use frontline. This is just my opinion!!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

We tried but were disappointed with Bio-Spot. Maybe because my guys see so much water time, dunno. 

Now well satisfied with Frontline Plus.


----------



## gdluck (May 27, 2005)

Not meaning to jack the thread but..........

If you go to the frontline website they say that they ONLY sell to vets, And that the product sold on websites is not true frontline. Any info on this?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Tried Bio several years ago. Did not work for me. I agree that it may be due to the water work my dogs get.

I have been using Frontline, but am thinking of switching to the new Advantage that works on mosquitos too.

John


----------

